# Men's watch? £100 max?



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Never been a person for wearing a watch but just for some reason now I'm tempted to look. I know they can be big money but just wondering what I might get for £100 or £150 max ?


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

You could go for a nice seiko or citizen. Have a look on amazon


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Fossil watches are generally around £100/150 for a nice one.
I've had several fossil ones and always go back for a new one because I like them so much


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

All depends on what you like.

I've got a g-shock as an every day watch for when I don't want to wear my good one.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

You can get a great watch for £100. Most watches you will be looking at in this range are 'quartz' watches (battery powered), and while there is nothing wrong with those (I have a couple), you can also get a couple of automatic watches in your price range (movement powered, sweeping second hand). Automatic watches are normally much more expensive than quartz, but you can get some nice Eastern made watches.

I have an Orient Mako which is a diver style watch, and i tend to swap between a bracelet and a black leather rallye style strap. It feels much higher quality than the price would suggest (£85) and I wear it most days.





The bracelet is good quality, doesn't rattle, doesn't pinch hairs and has micro adjustment for the perfect fit.

I bought it from a German website: https://www.schoeneuhren.de/uhren-n...aucheruhr-professional-diver-cem65001b/a-830/

Great service, quick delivery and at the moment, the exchange rate is in your favour.

Another option is to go for a well regarded Homage watch. Eastern brands sometimes make 'design copies' (not really fakes as they don't have the manufacturer names on the dials), but have nice Japanese automatic movements in them. A couple I really like are homages to the lovely Panerai and the IWC Big Pilot;

Panerai Homage by Mariana Militaire
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251959696592?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

IWC Big Pilot Homage by Alpha
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161697021574?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

IWC Portuguese Homage by Parnis
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171641401917?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

All of the above three are good quality watches and have decent movements. Good quality straps are available which make them feel and look more expensive than they really are.

As these are all well within the budget, I wouldn't be looking at a 'fashion' brand watch from Fossil, D&G, Armani or anything like that.

Hope this helps, and keep us posted.
Jon


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

£150 will get you a nice seiko automatic.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Citizen Eco Drive's are nice.

Skagen do some stylish watches for the money too, very thin cases which sit neatly on the wrist.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

As JBirchy suggests it will most likely be a Quartz movement for that price range, but to be fair, the Japanese Quartz movements are super accurate... so far as a "timepiece" goes it will do exactly what you want it to and hold time really well!

A couple I quite like:

David Ericsson VOID V03 (*£135*)
















Braun BN0032 (*£125*)
















Skagen Ancher (*£155*)
















It gets really quite difficult to chose a watch if your budget was slightly higher £200-£300... There's so many nice watches in that range that I'd like at the moment :argie:

Then obviously you get into another tier... then another... then another...


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the MVMT watches, 
http://www.mvmtwatches.com/

$100 free worldwide shipping (I have the white/silver and the all black)
Miyota movement, good build quality and feel high end.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

CarPro.UK said:


> I'm a big fan of the MVMT watches,
> http://www.mvmtwatches.com/
> 
> $100 free worldwide shipping (I have the white/silver and the all black)
> ...


Really like the look of them but seen lots of people slaying them so haven't taken the plunge yet


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

CarPro.UK said:


> I'm a big fan of the MVMT watches,
> http://www.mvmtwatches.com/
> 
> $100 free worldwide shipping (I have the white/silver and the all black)
> ...





Kimo said:


> Really like the look of them but seen lots of people slaying them so haven't taken the plunge yet


I've got the black and Tan MVMT watch. It's a decent looking watch for a cheap price. I got 20% off during one of their holiday promotions last year... though I then got stung over £18 for royal Mail "handling charges" and customs 

People comment on it a lot, but to me c/w other watches it does feel relatively cheap.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

For that money G-Shock all day


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm very happy with my Rotary (3-4 years now), have a look at what they've got in your price range. I think they still come with lifetime warranty if serviced with Rotary.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Really like the look of them but seen lots of people slaying them so haven't taken the plunge yet


Took a look at them, really like the look of the watches and seem a good price, just trying to justify another watch now....


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd probably swing with a G-Shock or Edifice. Get used to wearing one on a regular basis then maybe you'll want to aim to something a bit nicer in a few years.

Any idea of what style of watch you'd like?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

My fossil watch (just because others were posting pics)
They normally have a bogof or buy one get one half price too.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Kimo said:


> Really like the look of them but seen lots of people slaying them so haven't taken the plunge yet


I have. Currently waiting for 2 to be delivered.

I've wanted one for ages and a friend recently showed me his brothers and it's nice. Lighter than you would expect but lovely for the price. Be nice for a daily watch for work


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

What about
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRITISH-ARMY-G10-WATCH-CWC-GENUINE-MINT-CONDITION-ISSUE-/291508288369?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43df3f7b71








current bid £45


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dannbodge said:


> My fossil watch (just because others were posting pics)
> They normally have a bogof or buy one get one half price too.


That is very smart


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Maggi200 said:


> I have. Currently waiting for 2 to be delivered.
> 
> I've wanted one for ages and a friend recently showed me his brothers and it's nice. *Lighter than you would expect* but lovely for the price. Be nice for a daily watch for work


This is what makes me think mine feels "cheap" and the tan suede/leather strap feels a bit foamy. Bit rattily sounding. Everything else seems to be of relative quality; hardened mineral glass (mines not scratched), Miyota Movement (Cheap, but decent quality). I still wear it because I like the way it looks... Wouldn't buy another though.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

lobotomy said:


> This is what makes me think mine feels "cheap" and the tan suede/leather strap feels a bit foamy. Bit rattily sounding. Everything else seems to be of relative quality; hardened mineral glass (mines not scratched), Miyota Movement (Cheap, but decent quality). I still wear it because I like the way it looks... Wouldn't buy another though.


I quite liked the brown strap, felt every bit as good as the one I bought for my eco drive that cost almost as much as the MVMT. I paid a little under £60 for each watch with a discount code and the current exchange rate.

I've chosen a rose gold/brown strap and white face/gun metal grey with tan strap. They're only for the office anyway.

I still want my Tag Monaco, shame that's not <£100


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

This type of looking watch I like


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Which one is more quality? Casio, seiko, orient?


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Had my gshock picked it up for £150 or a little more in 2011










Then I moved onto the Smartwatch 2 until today when I pounced on the Smartwatch 3

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00N9OAQI0/










Will be a bit of a change from my trusty Smartwatch 2 I might think...










Hopefully the 3 outperforms so I don't have to go back to wearing the 2....

If you weren't wanting to go digitalish then my eye was on this as well a Fossil or another Skagen if I can find it too at just under £130 which looks lovely to me


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

dj x-ray said:


> for that money g-shock all day


^^^^^^ +1^^^^^^

http://www.creationwatches.com/products/casio-g-shock-57/


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

G shock look like cheap kids watches. Didn't realise they were so pricy 

Liking that black fossil


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Just don't look at the price of a Casio Edifice. Can get a decent supply of car detailing bits


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

InfinityLoop said:


> Had my gshock picked it up for £150 or a little more in 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the finish look on that fossil. Where is that one available from ?


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Didn't get a email saying there was reply oops, my bookmark for the watch takes me to HSamuel 404 page so they must not stock it anymore.
I googled for a bit and found it on Amazon.com though :/ 
Amazon.com: Fossil Men's FS4778 Stainless Steel Watch with Link Bracelet: Fossil: Watches


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

RP84 said:


> You could go for a nice seiko or citizen. Have a look on amazon


Exactly this! Get yourself a nice mechanical Seiko or a Citizen Eco-Drive. I have both and absolutely love them.

Check out Creation Watches, a company based in Singapore that sell watches from that side of the world at great prices. Bought four watches from them and all great and arrived surprisingly quickly. :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I have literally a drawer full of watches from here:

http://www.gearbest.com/watches-c_11292/

All stupidly cheap and every single one tells the time perfectly (isnt that what a watch is about) and they are so cheap I literally do not care if one gets damaged or lost


----------

